# Sticky  Unique Baffles for Criton 2TR Kits



## Creative Sound

We regret that these are no longer available./


----------



## Artifex Woodcraft

Here is a picture of the zebrano baffles on high gloss white ML-TL Criton 2TR.

Cheers


----------

